# Non capisci una mazza



## TimeHP

Ciao.
How would you translate in English _non capisci una mazza_.
In Italian this expression isn't coarse, just a bit rude... 
Thanks.​


----------



## GavinW

"you haven't got a clue(, have you?)" (with ref to a specific situation)

non capisce una mazza = "he/she's (a bit) clueless" (more general)

...off the top of my head. But other things buzzing in background, such as nouns (eg he's a bit of a dimwit)


----------



## You little ripper!

Paravia translates that as _You don't understand shit!/bugger all (BE) _which appears to be a bit more more rude than the Italian equivalent.


----------



## TimeHP

Thank you, Gavin and Charles.
Actually we say a lot _non capisci una mazza,_ meaning _you haven't got a clue_, but in English it sounds formal and polite.
In Italian it's colloquial. Maybe more similar to 'y_ou don't understand shit'._
But is this expression very common?
I'm looking for the most common and colloquial one...
Be patient, please!  
Ciao


----------



## coppergirl

Don't know if it helps, but in the UK we also say in a general sense, "He's/she's gormless" meaning "hasn't got a clue". It is slang, of course, but not highly offensive or anything, unless you are the person being described, in which case you might take offense!

Sometimes we also say, "He is completely gormless" when describing someone who possesses this quality. This is only in British English, though, and would probably not be understood in American English.

I found this quote on the etymology of the word, however, please take it with "a grain of salt" as we say in English, since I am not certain as to its veracity.

"_Gormless_ is now mainly an informal British English word that describes somebody foolish, lacking sense or initiative. This comes from a defunct term, usually spelt _gaum_, a dialect word meaning care or attention; in turn this derives from an Old Norse word _gaumr_. Though rarely recorded, at one time _gaum-like_ was also around, for someone with an intelligent look about them. Curiously, the verb _to gorm_ also existed, which meant to stare vacantly, implying almost the opposite; but this may be related to the Irish _gom_ for a stupid-looking person and so may be unconnected with the other sense of _gorm_."


----------



## TimeHP

> "He's/she's gormless"


 
But do you say it directly to the gormless?
Do you say: _Oh, you're so gormless!_ 
Or do you say it only when the poor gormless is absent?
Thank you
Ciao


----------



## coppergirl

TimeHP said:
			
		

> But do you say it directly to the gormless?
> Do you say: _Oh, you're so gormless!_
> Or do you say it only when the poor gormless person is absent?
> Thank you
> Ciao


 
Una piccola correzione . . . 

TimeHP, I have to admit, we would usually say it when the person is absent! If I had to say something to the person's face, I would find it a bit tricky. We would probably say, "Don't be daft" which is roughly "Don't be stupid" or also "Don't be silly" in UK English. But that is not really the same as what you have said in Italian---it is a polite English way of trying to get round having to call someone an idiot. In English, I would usually admonish the person rather than merely describe them---in other words, I would usually encourage them not to be stupid, rather than to suggest that they were beyond help in this area.

Otherwise, "You're completely clueless, aren't you?" might also work, again mainly in British English. You could also say, "You really don't get it, do you? " which works in either America or Britain. 

Also, in England, we would also say, "You're so thick" which means pretty much the same thing, only Americans don't tend to use "thick" as much as Brits do. 

Does any of that help? I would welcome other native Yanks or Brits to contribute here! TimeHP---are you aiming to say this to someone directly, or about someone? That makes some difference here.


----------



## TimeHP

Literally in Italian it means: _you don't understand a club (/a bat)._
We also say: _non capisci un cavolo_ (_you don't understand a cabbage)._
I'm not going to tell it to someone today, but yes, I might tell it directly to someone, if necessary...  



> I would welcome other native Yanks or Brits to contribute here!


 
It would be nice...
Ciao


----------



## GavinW

yes, gormless wd be used about the person, not to the person

references to shit, bugger all etc are too strong.... mazza itself is almost a euphemism for cazzo, I'd say.

I'd go with:

you don't understand a thing/he doesn't understand a thing

or:
you haven't got any idea/he hasn't got any idea
he hasn't got a clue (about anything)
he's brainless
he's dim (as hell/pigshit [= strong...])
he's as thick as two short planks 

and there's plenty more there in terms of colour and local variety


----------



## You little ripper!

_You have no bloody idea!_ is probably the most common expression used in Australia in this context.


----------



## coppergirl

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Literally in Italian it means: _you don't understand a club (/a bat)._
> We also say: _non capisci un cavolo_ (_you don't understand a cabbage)._
> I'm not going to tell it to someone today, but yes, I might tell it directly to someone, if necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice...
> Ciao


 
Well, if I said it to my husband because we disagreed about the way to resolve a situation, I would say, "You really don't get it, do you?" but I might also say, "You're completely gormless!" or "You really haven't got a clue!".  I would not say these to my boss, but would only say them to family members or close friends to express a sufficient degree of frustration at their incomprehension. 

If it were to my boss, I would be more polite and would tend to put it in a much more roundabout way!


----------



## TimeHP

Thank you, Gavin.
You're probably right about the Italian euphemism... (I hadn't got the clue!)
We say it so many times that we don't think about the origin.
Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

I like _you have no bloody idea_, Charles. It sounds right...



> Well, if I said it to my husband because we disagreed about the way to resolve a situation, I would say, "You really don't get it, do you?" but I might also say, "You're completely gormless!" or "You really haven't got a clue!"


MY ideas are clearer now.
Thank you
Ciao


----------



## Alxmrphi

TimeHP said:
			
		

> We also say: _non capisci un cavolo_ (_you don't understand a cabbage).
> _


_

_You're joking?!?!?!?!?! That's the funniest thing I think I've ever heard.
I thought that said "You don't understand a horse" which still made me laugh.

*cavolo* and *cavallo* look very similar to me.


----------



## ElaineG

Solo per darvi i miei "2 cents" americani:

1. "Gormless" non `e usato qui, e non sarebbe capito (peccato, perch`e mi piace assai).

2. "You don't have a clue"/"you are clueless" non `e mica formale, infatti `e molto colloquiale 



> in English it sounds formal and polite.


 
Gavin W,

Welcome welcome welcome to WRF.

I see you are off to a good start with some comprehensive and really helpful posts. I hope we can be useful to you.

Please remember, however, to use correct capitalization and punctuation in your posts, as required by WRF Rule 22,

Ciao, 

Elaine


----------



## lsp

We also say, "You don't know jack." In fact, the saying was so diffuse that it was used as the name of a popular computer trivia game.

Note to Alex_M: horse is cav*a*llo, cabbage is c*a*volo. (EDIT: just noticed, you said they look similar to you, not that they sound similar. )


----------



## Alxmrphi

I don't get much practice at Italian on the spoken level, I don't think I've ever said those two words out loud, ever, I will say them now. There we go, just done it


----------



## coppergirl

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> I don't get much practice at Italian on the spoken level, I don't think I've ever said those two words out loud, ever, I will say them now. There we go, just done it


 
I'm another one who would find it helpful if native speakers might sometimes put bold letters in for syllables which are accented contrary to the norm.  Is there a list of these somewhere in the online tools?


----------



## Alfry

Cavallo, you have to put the stress on the second 'a': cav*a*llo.

Cavolo, you need to put the stress on the first and only 'a': c*a*volo.


----------



## TimeHP

> 2. "You don't have a clue"/"you are clueless" non `e mica formale, infatti `e molto colloquiale


 
Mi sono spiegata male, Elaine. Quello che volevo dire è che la traduzione in Italiano più o meno è: 'non hai afferrato il punto', che è un altro modo (più gentile) di dire non _hai capito una mazza._ Insomma, colloquiale ma tranquillo...
O mi sbaglio?



> You're joking?!?!?!?!?! That's the funniest thing I think I've ever heard.
> I thought that said "You don't understand a horse" which still made me laugh.
> 
> *cavolo* and *cavallo* look very similar to me.


 
Abbiamo altri modi di dire la stessa cosa che forse possono piacerti:

_Non capisci un tubo (a tube)    _
_Non capisci un fico secco (a dried fig)_
_Non capisci un accidente _

Per non parlare di quelli volgari... 
Ciao


----------



## Ardath

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Thank you, Gavin and Charles.
> Actually we say a lot _non capisci una mazza,_ meaning _you haven't got a clue_, but in English it sounds formal and polite.
> In Italian it's colloquial. Maybe more similar to 'y_ou don't understand shit'._
> But is this expression very common?
> I'm looking for the most common and colloquial one...
> Be patient, please!
> Ciao



Elaine is right (as usual) that "you're clueless" is definitely colloquial and not at all stilted or formal. Other current euphemistic slang expressions are "You don't know jack," or "You don't know squat"— both have "shit" or even the f-word understood.

Ardath


----------



## coppergirl

Ardath said:
			
		

> Elaine is right (as usual) that "you're clueless" is definitely colloquial and not at all stilted or formal. Other current euphemistic slang expressions are "You don't know jack," or "You don't know squat"— both have "shit" or even the f-word understood.
> 
> Ardath


 
OK, I admit we do also say, "You don't know Fuck all!"   and sometimes this also is heard in England as, 
"You don't know Sweet F. A.!" if you are trying not to actually use the "F" word. 

The first one would only be said if you were really very angry and to someone you knew pretty well (i.e. not to your boss, unless you were on the point of quitting that day).

The second one is a tamer version of the first one. Both are colloquial and I have heard both used in England. The first would be understood in America, whereas I doubt that the second one would be understood by an American. Elaine, che ne pensi?

TimeHP---It's getting more colloquial now . . . ! 

PS For anyone interested in the etymology I found this:

*Etymology*: 19c: Fanny Adams is the name of a young woman murdered and cut up in 1867, and became services slang for tinned mutton; now used as a euphemism for fuck all.

This is why I doubt that the second version (Sweet F.A.) would be understood by an American, but I could be wrong.

Also, I admit, we do say, "You don't know bugger all about . . . "  
Equally to be used with caution, not to the boss etc. Don't make me go into the etymology of this one!

This would be another UK expression, but I'll bet an Australian would know what it meant too!  An American would get your meaning from the context but not necessarily know exactly what it meant.

Now this is really colloquial!


----------



## TimeHP

Thank you, Coppergirl.
Well, I probably speak broken English, but now I can show off my knowledge about jack, squat and all this kind of things... 

About   _bugger_ :
Recently we discussed about  cazzeggiare  . 
Do you think it's your   _bugger about around  ?_

Ciao


----------



## coppergirl

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Thank you, Coppergirl.
> Well, I probably speak broken English, but now I can show off my knowledge about jack, squat and all this kind of things...
> 
> About  _bugger_ :
> Recently we discussed about  cazzeggiare  .
> Do you think it's your  _bugger about around  ?_
> 
> Ciao


 
Um . . . for your sake, I hope not! Better ask one of the English or Aussie chaps on this list! I'm out of this one now . . .  

You are going to ruin my reputation as a polite, gentle English lady!


----------



## TimeHP

Don't worry, I was joking...


----------



## GavinW

Welcome welcome welcome to WRF.

I see you are off to a good start with some comprehensive and really helpful posts. I hope we can be useful to you.

Please remember, however, to use correct capitalization and punctuation in your posts, as required by WRF Rule 22,

Ciao, 

Elaine[/quote]

Thanks!


----------



## Alxmrphi

A dried fig?


----------



## ElaineG

> "You don't know Sweet F. A.!" if you are trying not to actually use the "F" word.
> 
> The first one would only be said if you were really very angry and to someone you knew pretty well (i.e. not to your boss, unless you were on the point of quitting that day).
> 
> The second one is a tamer version of the first one. Both are colloquial and I have heard both used in England. The first would be understood in America, whereas I doubt that the second one would be understood by an American. Elaine, che ne pensi?


 
Definitely never heard that one (or the fascinating etymology) before, but it's cool.  Not recommended for American English usage however, as Coppergirl has noted.

P.S. The little "spero" discussion became a very useful little standalone thread (this is a question that I've had, and probably others as well, and it's worth searching for and finding, on its own), so I moved those posts here:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=125192.  Please add any future thoughts on that idea there.


----------



## coppergirl

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Definitely never heard that one (or the fascinating etymology) before, but it's cool. Not recommended for American English usage however, as Coppergirl has noted.
> 
> P.S. The little "spero" discussion became a very useful little standalone thread (this is a question that I've had, and probably others as well, and it's worth searching for and finding, on its own), so I moved those posts here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=125192. Please add any future thoughts on that idea there.


 
Thanks, Elaine for moving those. I have my husband to thank for the "Sweet F.A." thing. He uses it and, at first, when I moved over to the UK, I assumed he meant the "Football Association". He said it didn't have much to do with the Football Association, actually! 

Allora, come si dice "non capisci una mazza" in America, Elaine?  I've been away a long time . . .


----------



## TimeHP

> A dried fig?


 
The fig is a fruit that can be eaten fresh or dried.
We use a lot _fico secco,_ meaning something insignificant.
_Non capisci un fico secco_
_Non m'importa un fico secco_
_Non ho trovato un fico secco_

Quite strange: we use 'fico-a' referred to someone or something cool, smart or fine... 

Ciao


----------



## moki

"You don't know jack" is my personal favorite.


----------



## Ardath

coppergirl, I love the "Sweet F.A." expression, and the gruesome etymological reference! I intend to promulgate "Sweet F.A." in California!

Ardath


----------



## AmoL'italiano

Well, since "non capisci una mazza" translates to "you don't understand a bat/club," I feel like it may be comparing the person's knowledge to a club... see?

So maybe...
You're as dumb as a club!

or

You're dumber than a sack of potatoes!

or

You're more thick-skulled than a turtle! 


though none of those are very commonly used... i'd stick with "you don't know squat!"


----------



## carrickp

I can't let this thread die without adding my favorite version from the U.S. South:

 "He doesn't know shit from Shinola."


----------



## AmoL'italiano

Hehe, I guess I haven't heard that one- I'm a yank'! I guess I just don't know shit!


----------



## lsp

carrickp said:
			
		

> I can't let this thread die without adding my favorite version from the U.S. South:
> 
> "He doesn't know shit from Shinola."


Actually, it comes from New Jersey! Shinola was a brand of wax shoe polish trademarked in NJ. If you can't tell the difference between shit and Shinola on your shoes, you're not very bright. Popularized during World War II.


----------



## You little ripper!

coppergirl said:
			
		

> OK, I admit we do also say, "You don't know Fuck all!"   and sometimes this also is heard in England as,
> "You don't know Sweet F. A.!" if you are trying not to actually use the "F" word.
> 
> The first one would only be said if you were really very angry and to someone you knew pretty well (i.e. not to your boss, unless you were on the point of quitting that day).
> 
> The second one is a tamer version of the first one. Both are colloquial and I have heard both used in England. The first would be understood in America, whereas I doubt that the second one would be understood by an American. Elaine, che ne pensi?
> 
> TimeHP---It's getting more colloquial now . . . !
> 
> PS For anyone interested in the etymology I found this:
> 
> *Etymology*: 19c: Fanny Adams is the name of a young woman murdered and cut up in 1867, and became services slang for tinned mutton; now used as a euphemism for fuck all.
> 
> This is why I doubt that the second version (Sweet F.A.) would be understood by an American, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Also, I admit, we do say, "You don't know bugger all about . . . "
> Equally to be used with caution, not to the boss etc. Don't make me go into the etymology of this one!
> 
> This would be another UK expression, but I'll bet an Australian would know what it meant too!


This one certainly does and I also use _Sweet F.A _occasionally. I knew it related to Fanny Adams but I didn't know the story connected to her. How awful!


----------



## coppergirl

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> This one certainly does and I also use _Sweet F.A _occasionally. I knew it related to Fanny Adams but I didn't know the story connected to her. How awful!


 
Thanks for this, Charles!  I had originally wondered if this was one of my husband's "family expressions" or whether it was more general.  Glad it made it "down under" too.  

Ardath wrote, "coppergirl, I love the "Sweet F.A." expression, and the gruesome etymological reference! I intend to promulgate "Sweet F.A." in California!"

Glad you like it, Ardath--I tend to prefer it to its more colourful counterparts (I really do _try_ to be a lady, at least some of the time---although after having posted the alternate options for that expression in this forum, I doubt anyone will ever believe it now! )

Ciao!


----------

